# diversity in america



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

which cities in america have the highest british population? and how did you decide where you wanted to live?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Most of them seem to gather around Ye Olde King's Head in Santa Monica. There's probably around a single SSN per dozen though.


----------



## Nelzon (Aug 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Most of them seem to gather around Ye Olde King's Head in Santa Monica. There's probably around a single SSN per dozen though.


Large clumps in Florida, Arizona (Phoenix), NYC and LA.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Nelzon said:


> Large clumps in Florida, Arizona (Phoenix), NYC and LA.


I'd guess that the Brits are pretty well spread like the native population. There's probably no Cuban, Irish or SE Asia phenomena, where they traditionally clumped.


----------

